

Russia orders typewriters to prevent data leaks - titlex
http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2013/07/russia-orders-typewriters-to-prevent-data-leaks.html

======
eeky
We need some startups to fill the void of typewriter demand resurgence. I can
see it now: "100% cyber network secure technology, impenetrable to electronic
surveillance".

